# ~Training Clubs~



## blondie1972 (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone used any of those training clubs that are hinged and 'break' when you swing incorrectly? Medicus is the name of one of them I think~?

Any comments about them? Worth using?

Thanks!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Personally I would only spend money on lessons and practise, training clubs dont hold much weight for me. 

Each to their own I guess


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea i also suggest driving range or lessons the medicus and the other one you have to have a perfect swing and everyone has their own swing that works for them i would go with lessons.


----------



## blondie1972 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for your responses. Common sense dictates that what you say is, of course, true. Practise makes perfect as they say!

Reason I asked though is that I saw one of the pros at my home course using one and it made me wonder. He probably also has all the basics down pat ~ or at least much better than I do~, so a training club might do more for someone like him who is advanced enough to teach.

Cheers~


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea i would definitley stick with maybe a lesson or two i took one lesson and it helped a lot, at least go to the driving range. Golf season is comming up and this week ive been to the driving range 4 days in a row and i am golfing tomorrow. good luck.

matt


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

blondie1972 said:


> Has anyone used any of those training clubs that are hinged and 'break' when you swing incorrectly? Medicus is the name of one of them I think~?
> 
> Any comments about them? Worth using?
> 
> Thanks!


For a person who has some solid fundamentals regarding the proper swing, I personally feel that the Medicus is an excellent supplement to lessons and practice.

The Momentus is excellent for proper release but only useful if you have a proper swing technique.


----------

